# VTA Xray T2 007 Need Lipo, ESC, and Motor.



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Xray Roller

I need a Lipo, ESC, and Motor.

Xray T2 007 - set up for VTA - Trans Am Racing



Upgrades Include:
* Full Ceramic Bearing Set (3 races)
* Front One Way
* All new axles (1 race)


Any input?


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Your post almost reads like your selling it. The rules change in sept 2010 VTA.
First a Novak Havoc brushless is in order. I have good results with generic hard case lipo's. If you get the ballistic 21.5 a simple stator change to 25.5 will be cost effective for new rule. The one way may not be a good choice. I have a Xray 006 and I will be putting in a front ball diff. I don't like the lack of braking and off power oversteering with the one way. A very tight front ball diff will handle better over all. My local track setup changes every week.


----------



## Matt K (Oct 4, 2009)

speedster1919 said:


> Your post almost reads like your selling it. The rules change in sept 2010 VTA.
> First a Novak Havoc brushless is in order. I have good results with generic hard case lipo's. If you get the ballistic 21.5 a simple stator change to 25.5 will be cost effective for new rule. The one way may not be a good choice. I have a Xray 006 and I will be putting in a front ball diff. I don't like the lack of braking and off power oversteering with the one way. A very tight front ball diff will handle better over all. My local track setup changes every week.


don't worry about the new rules, those take place like you said in september, venom has a nice lipo for $70


----------

